# Grinder Advice



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm in a bit of a dilemma, I am currently using an MC2 and it really is crap! I do have a Mazzer mini E (mk1) but it is missing following a house move!

So with with funds a bit tight, I wanted your thoughts on a Quamar M80E? I can afford to spend around the £350 mark.

I'm using an ECM Raffello 1 group with my own roasted beans which are usually medium/dark.

Many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

why no buy the mazzer major in the for sale thread? its practically new and much better in the cup than the other ones you are looking at


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd agree with that, or if you can stand the faff maybe a Pharos. I upgraded from an mc2 to a Pharos and there's a big difference in the cup but unlike you and most others I was happy with the mc2 at it's price.

I feel your pain with the house move and losing stuff. I collect watches and had all the boxes, papers and spare links for their bracelets in a bin liner ( stupid I know but had no boxes left), and someone got it mixed up with rubbish and took it to the tip. Gutted.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for your replies, but my tardiness in checking back, means that I have missed the Mazzer in the sales thread!

I am therefore looking for any other ideas or offers.

I was happy with the mc2 until I upgraded to the Mazzer mini. Now going back to it, it does seem very poor. Plus, I was used to the convenience of doserless and so the mc2 is a lot of faff and seems to waste so much coffee!

My main problem is that I may yet find my Mazzer, so I don't really want to spend money just replacing it, I would rather upgrade with a used better machine.

Cwk where did you get your Pharos from?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Coffeehit. £250. If you want new and your main concern is either quality in the cup or a small footprint it's great but it's not like the mini where you press a button and it's all done for you.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for the replys and info.

I'm now thinking of a slight change in direction;

I still have not found my mini (but hope to some time in the future! ) so rather than looking for a stop gap, I will now consider upgrading properly from my mini.

So the question is now what is a good move upwards; budget is still tight £500 ish, I'm not into faff, so want to stick with doses less and must still fit under my kitchen wall units! New or used so what do you suggest?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Bargain Mythos? Not sure it would fit under kitchen units even with the short hopper though.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Would a zenith 65e be a good step up?


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks again for your replies.

Unfortunately the more I look into this, the more confused I am getting, so I thought that I would re-ask some questions;

In order to upgrade from my Mazzer mini E (older one with 58mm burrs), how far do I need to go to get an appreciable difference?

Grinders that I have been looking at are; Ditting KE640, Zenith 65E, Dipp DKS 65, Quarm M80E or a Mazzer Royal / Major.

As you can probably tell from this selection, my preference is for doserless. So of the above, can I rule any out as they are appreciably better than my mini?

Then I have to work with size, I have to be able to fit this grinder under my cupboards (and still be able to put beans in it!) and the clearance I have is 430mm under the front, but once under it goes up to 460mm.

Finally, I have to consider budget and the most I can go to is a new Zenith 65E at £540.

I would therefore be very grateful for your thoughts and suggestions.

Many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Steer Clear of the Quamar M80E


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

That's probably why Claudette is selling it off cheap!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Why Dave?

I had one for almost a year, I liked it a lot. I'd have one again, and that's coming from owning a super jolly.

It was compact, quiet, fast, clump free and easy to use.

I'm sure a few others on this forum are also happy with theirs!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If you want doserless, you will be running it On demand? So it needs a hopper full of beans? This rules out the Royal, the Major, the Ditting the Quamar and the Dip. With hopper on they are too tall. Unless you were going to single dose, which I really wouldn't recommended with an OD grinder.

You need to be very careful buying a used Ditting KE640/Mahlkonig K30. Fantastic grinder but there are some caveats. More knowledgable folk than me can advise you of which serial numbers to avoid.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks risky,

That's very useful, although it blows most of my options out of the water!

You have confirmed what I was thinking about the Ditting, great grinder, but might cost me a fortune to get running up to spec.

So of the two left, Davec has thrown a question mark over the Quamar, which leaves the zenith 65e. This will just fit under, but is it enough of a step up over the mini to justify the £540?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

what about this ?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23566-FOR-SALE-Ceado-e37-Electric-Grinder-%A3425


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a good buy

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28230-Ditting-KE-640-Grinder-for-sale


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> This is a good buy
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28230-Ditting-KE-640-Grinder-for-sale


at £400 depends if it needs new burrs and that


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions,

Mrboots2u, thank you for your spot, I've sent a msg.

Coffeechap, I was looking at this too, but as mentioned above, how would I know if it is a good one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fatcapp said:


> Thanks for the suggestions,
> 
> Mrboots2u, thank you for your spot, I've sent a msg.
> 
> Coffeechap, I was looking at this too, but as mentioned above, how would I know if it is a good one?


Id wait for the seller to answer the questions

If you want to ask about a grinder for sale - you need to do it on the thread . Not via PM to the seller ( i have advised you of this )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agree with boots, it all depends how much needs doing to the grinder to get it up to specc


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all,

Thank you all for your input and advice, I have now taken the plunge and bought the E37 from Doubleshot. I know that it is the older one with 64mm burrs, but I'm sure it will be a good step up from my MC2 and Mazzer mini.

Thanks again


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fatcapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you all for your input and advice, I have now taken the plunge and bought the E37 from Doubleshot. I know that it is the older one with 64mm burrs, but I'm sure it will be a good step up from my MC2 and Mazzer mini.
> 
> Thanks again


It was a good choice, that is a good grinder


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Well I've now got my E37?

A big thanks to Doubles hot for delivering it the other day, and it really is as good as it looked in the photos.

One quick question, it does seem to be rather "clumpy"? I've had a look at the burrs and to the touch, they feel a bit "dull". Could this be the cause of the clumps?

Obviously I have been looking at the A.R.S.E mod as well, bug I'm not sure if the chute comes apart the same as an S model?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One way to find out...try taking the chute apart. I know how much difference a clump crusher (plastic!) made to not only the grind consistency but also totally eradicated any signs of clumps in my Eureka Mythos.

If only manufacturers would fit these as standard in the factories!


----------

